# Old Village - Brazil



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 20, 2011)

First post here, thanks in advance for any feedback.

Shots from Paranapiacaba, and old historic village in southeast Brazil.


1








2







3







4







5







6







I will post some more in other post.
Cheers


----------



## invisible (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Chris. Great introductory post, with lots of good stuff. My pick would be #5 &#8211; those wrinkles make the image so interesting... and great angle as well.


----------



## KenC (Feb 20, 2011)

Every one is spectacular. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Federico and Ken!


----------



## Frequency (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome Chris,

These are astounding

First is my best choice;
 third and fourth are very powerful in their content;
 in second i see some unnatural stopping of the lady in order to being clicked at: my view only
Tilt in sixth has no point
The tilt in fifth on the other hand, accentuates the heaviness of the man 

Now there is a reason to wait for more images from you 

Regards


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 20, 2011)

First 5 are superb! 1 and 5 are the most powerful in my opinion. Fog works in really nicely to soften the backgrounds and draw attention to the subject. Certainly wouldn't mind seeing more.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## daarksun (Feb 23, 2011)

The second image is the bomb. awesome lines, curves and contrast. Great job.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cool photos, I would love to go to Brazil.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MichaelsImage (Feb 24, 2011)

The first and fifth are my favorites.  Both are very thought-provoking!


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

These are some powerful images great work Chris!


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks much !


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 24, 2011)

I looked at your gallery and your work is brilliant. Makes me want to be a better photographer.

Curious as to what lens you were using on your first parrot shot in your nature gallery. Its one of my favorites.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Lauren.

If this is the shot it was a Canon 40D with Canon 100mm 2.8 macro lens, back to 2008 I think.


----------



## Martusia (Feb 24, 2011)

I love first two. Me and my boyfriend planning to go to NYC for street shooting soon I hope to get nice images .


----------



## virustai (Feb 27, 2011)

love it


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 27, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2011)

Love them all! Muy bueno


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent photos! I really like 1-4, great use of fog, framing, everything.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks !  Obrigado.


----------

